# Any RV solar12v wiring gurus?



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey all,
been a while, and this time it aint IT. lol

I have been tinkering with 12v solar in the bush home for 20 odd yrs, and 2 yrs ago I set up 12v "home" in me iload van. this consisted of 3x Stand-alone [1x 60w panel, 1x deep cycle battery, 1x Powertech solar controller.) and a few extra switches. Has been working well but this is 4th controller that has failed.

Word around the bush is the Ctek D250SA dual controller PLUS a Ctek "Smartpass". I have gone ahead and bought this combo, (still to be deliv) The research says it will charge vehicle battery plus "home" battery, plus I can connect solar. All wiring diags only account for 1 panel input and 1 battery? 
My question is. *Can I parallel connect panels and can I bank my 3 batteries?*
I have not researched battery specs or current solar output of my setup, but can if required. Simple stuff, I only have v/amp/ohm meter.
Any help appreciated.
ooroo


----------

